

Are you an Engineer or a Nigger? - n008

From 12 years a slave..<p>I can relate with that question even in modern times. With the occasional stare I get from my superior during brain storming sessions. Like how could you possible get such insight being Black? Followed by refutations that defies logic.<p>It does have an awful effect on your morale, and in most cases one has to persistently prove one&#x27;s competency to break down the walls of prejudice.<p>I wonder if other Software Engineers of African descent or other ethnic minorities in the West have similar experiences.<p>How do you scale through such hoops?
======
dylz
Not black but: I'm a teenager (and I look 13/14), so getting anyone at all to
listen to me is a PITA and in my last job [helpdesk], I've had multiple
veteran employees outright tell me "who the fuck are you and who do you think
you are blocking my facebook use", things like that.

Dunno what to do ati that point other than go to HR/their superior and file a
proper complaint. Assuming your coworkers aren't some best-friends-5ever thing
and your HR is competent, you could always claim hostile work environment

~~~
n008
I have done that before in a previous job, the end result is I was further
alienated. Members of the team distanced themselves from me for fear of saying
something wrong or reported. In the end, I had to change jobs because I
couldn't fit in.

I suppose its not a problem of race, but a problem of just being different
from others, like Age in you case.

------
subverting
Lol victim mentality give me a break.

